

Save Bletchley Park - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/securityadviser/archives/2008/12/save_bletchley.html

======
jgrahamc
Bletchley Park is one of the 128 places in my travel book for geeks and an
absolute must see for anyone who's interested in computer science or code
breaking.

It would be tragic if it was allowed to fall into disuse or disrepair because
of a lack of funding.

I've started a simple campaign to help Bletchley Park by donating a power of 2
in the currency of your choice: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=387007>

~~~
danw
Where else is on your list of 128 places?

~~~
jgrahamc
See <http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596523206/> and monitor it for updates.

~~~
kennyroo
That seems like a really fun idea for a book. After reading a great deal about
BP, it seems to fit your idea perfectly. Good luck with the book!

